# Make your own floatation device anywhere



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 21, 2015)

Just stumbled upon this video, and I thought I should share it with you guys! Might save a life!
This is a Youtube link to a video where the guy make a life vest out of his pants. 

Doubt it's as effectivewith crust pants though ::wtf::


----------



## Art101 (Aug 21, 2015)

That is a good trick and it does work.I tried it as an experiment and i floated pretty darn good.


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 21, 2015)

I learned to do this in Boy Scouts...it definetly works..


----------



## Tude (Aug 21, 2015)

huh - that's pretty cool!!! Thanks!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd heard about the guy who survived by using his pants as a floatation device before. nice to see it on video and know it works!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 21, 2015)

This is something taught in the Navy and was taught to me when I was learning to swim. It does work.


----------



## Durp (Aug 22, 2015)

cool never heard about this! thanks


----------

